# Which Intake??



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

Im trying to decide on which intake to get... 

Injen Cold Air... or HKS Intake System???

I rather get Injen but im really not sure....


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

Go with the Injen intake. Get both CAI and CAE. If you look, you will find out that Injen had a dyno with and without the CAI. It gained more than 10lbs and 10hp to the wheels. Good deal if you ask me.


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

Injen is definitely a great intake as well as the AEM CAI....also check out the jim wolf pop-charger.

-Alex B.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

$150 for 10HP is kinda pointless if u have the KA24, If u have the sr20 it would be diferent story. not trying to be a dick but if i was u, I would spend that money towards a suspension if u dont have one yet. :fluffy: :fluffy: 

But if u really want a intake go with the Injen


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

billyjuan said:


> $150 for 10HP is kinda pointless if u have the KA24, If u have the sr20 it would be diferent story. not trying to be a dick but if i was u, I would spend that money towards a suspension if u dont have one yet. :fluffy: :fluffy:
> 
> But if u really want a intake go with the Injen


injen rd cai


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

Thanks guys for your opinions..... i am going to go with the Injen... and No i dont have a SR20 but it going to take me awhile to get that... no suspension either but i might be able to get hooked up for that one, but thanks again guys.. made my decision easier...


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

cut a hole in the front of the airbox(on the bottom half) and remove the snorkel and the black box the snorkel leads too. worked for me!

btw does anybody understand how the car got any air through this system?! the snorkel leads to a big black box with no other holes in it....its a sealed up box....the snorkel is connected to the airbox....its a completely sealed off thing...i was quite confused when i pulled that thing out...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

make ur own.. a WHOLE lot cheaper and will work just as well


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> make ur own.. a WHOLE lot cheaper and will work just as well


true


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

Kelso said:


> cut a hole in the front of the airbox(on the bottom half) and remove the snorkel and the black box the snorkel leads too. worked for me!...


First cut a hole in the air box... How big?


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

....sorry unproductive post, had to delete.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

billyjuan said:


> $150 for 10HP is kinda pointless if u have the KA24, If u have the sr20 it would be diferent story. not trying to be a dick but if i was u, I would spend that money towards a suspension if u dont have one yet. :fluffy: :fluffy:
> 
> But if u really want a intake go with the Injen



its useless for a KA24DE? but good for a SR20DE?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you'll get nothing more than a funky sound with an intake on a KA24. and about cutting a hole in your intake box, that doesnt quite work like you want it to. you get unfiltered air going in and it could also screw shit up by allowing more airflow than the MAF can handle. all those black boxes under the intake box are for emmisions crap.


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> you'll get nothing more than a funky sound with an intake on a KA24. and about cutting a hole in your intake box, that doesnt quite work like you want it to. you get unfiltered air going in and it could also screw shit up by allowing more airflow than the MAF can handle. all those black boxes under the intake box are for emmisions crap.


oh for reals, those black boxes? what could i do to it performancewise? is there secrets??? ill give you a


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> you'll get nothing more than a funky sound with an intake on a KA24. and about cutting a hole in your intake box, that doesnt quite work like you want it to. you get unfiltered air going in and it could also screw shit up by allowing more airflow than the MAF can handle. all those black boxes under the intake box are for emmisions crap.


ok ok... so intake wont help with my performance ? then why would they make it??? it wont add no kind of HP?? hmmm.... u sure??? hahah


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

unfiltered air? i think not.... cut a whole on the bottom half...the air goes through the filter that way. i used a dremel tool and cut out most of the front half of it.. dont cut off the sides or anything just the front section. secrets about KA performance? swap it out or turbo it....bolt ons dont give you anything. the hole in the airbox thing is just a sort of free power. not noticable power but slightly better...better gas milage but again, not that noticable. getting an intake in my opinion is worthless on the KA.

about the MAF getting messed up...its possible but i really doubt it. again, its the bottom half of the airbox so it is still filtered and stuff. but my brothers a mechanic and just did like over a years worth of school and high performance at NADC and he told me to do it so i trust him :cheers:


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

Kelso said:


> unfiltered air? i think not.... cut a whole on the bottom half...the air goes through the filter that way. i used a dremel tool and cut out most of the front half of it.. dont cut off the sides or anything just the front section. secrets about KA performance? swap it out or turbo it....bolt ons dont give you anything. the hole in the airbox thing is just a sort of free power. not noticable power but slightly better...better gas milage but again, not that noticable. getting an intake in my opinion is worthless on the KA.
> 
> about the MAF getting messed up...its possible but i really doubt it. again, its the bottom half of the airbox so it is still filtered and stuff. but my brothers a mechanic and just did like over a years worth of school and high performance at NADC and he told me to do it so i trust him :cheers:


 :showpics:


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

240sxcoupe said:


> :showpics:



i wana see this shit hahahahahahaha PICS PLZ


Wels is not as bad using dryer hose for a cold air intake which some honda *** did fucking funny shit if u ask me. i think i still have the pics gona look for them


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

Kelso said:


> unfiltered air? i think not.... cut a whole on the bottom half...the air goes through the filter that way. i used a dremel tool and cut out most of the front half of it.. dont cut off the sides or anything just the front section. :cheers:


How big should i make the whole??? and cut it anywhere on the bottom half or more to the front, more to the back, the middle??? or it doesnt really matter??

Hahaha, when i use to have a 91 Integra, i took off the Filter Box and attached a sock to the hose and strapped a rubber band around it to hold it for my intake... hahaha im pretty sure that was having unfilterd air coming through *agree*??


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

hey u know what u can do which might be easier and look better. Well go to a car parts store and buy a K&N cone filter and make it fit to the normal stock hose .


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

BurnZ_240sx said:


> ok ok... so intake wont help with my performance ? then why would they make it??? it wont add no kind of HP?? hmmm.... u sure??? hahah


They sell it for the same reason they sell anything... to make money... And its not like it won't do anything... You get a loud sound from under the hood. KA doesnt respond to minor bolt-ons... thats just they way it is...


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> They sell it for the same reason they sell anything... to make money... And its not like it won't do anything... You get a loud sound from under the hood. KA doesnt respond to minor bolt-ons... thats just they way it is...


Oh ok! Thats True, i dont know why i didnt think of that before i posted that reply hahah, i use to be a sales person... but wouldnt it be better just to get a real intake then customise your own and ending up fuckin up the motor??


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

anyone know a good website with many parts, FAST SHIPPING & *LOW PRICES*??? if so please let me know, thanks... :cheers:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

damm and i wanted to get an Injen intake for my KA24DE, but you guys say it sucks


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

Loki said:


> damm and i wanted to get an Injen intake for my KA24DE, but you guys say it sucks


SHIT imma get mine anyways, hahaha


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Loki said:


> damm and i wanted to get an Injen intake for my KA24DE, but you guys say it sucks


Of course its sucks!!! its a intake!!! hahaha stupid joke :fluffy: (it was too easy). Anyways for real now... we never said it sucks we just said that it wont help you how you think it would... Unless you just want the sound then its perfect. But performance wise we just said it wasnt worth it and to save for something better! Dont let anyone tell you what you can or cant do to YOUR car!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

BurnZ_240sx said:


> How big should i make the whole??? and cut it anywhere on the bottom half or more to the front, more to the back, the middle??? or it doesnt really matter??
> 
> Hahaha, when i use to have a 91 Integra, i took off the Filter Box and attached a sock to the hose and strapped a rubber band around it to hold it for my intake... hahaha im pretty sure that was having unfilterd air coming through *agree*??


 i wanna see pics of the sock. hahaha. My friend uses dryer hose on his dodge truck. its so funny when he pops the hood.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> Dont let anyone tell you what you can or cant do to YOUR car!




I guess this if for every1. :thumbup: for azRPS13 :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## Driftin_in_Style (May 5, 2004)

*Heads*

will a twincam head fit on a sohc block??? im thinkin yeah


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

if somebody wants to host the pics or whatever or show me how to load them from the compy ill be glad to take some pics tomorrow when i get home(too dark now) and yes cut the front part. its where the air would get to it. if you take off the snorkel, you automatically have a whole in the side, so cut a whole right in front where the snorkel led to. there should now be a hole sitting in front of the airbox. cut on that side....

if your really doing this id prefer you wait till i can show you a picture cause your obviously not undurstanding that well it seems...


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

whats that have to do with intakes? and no it doesnt work


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i wanna see pics of the sock. hahaha. My friend uses dryer hose on his dodge truck. its so funny when he pops the hood.


hahah i dont have the integ no more... i sold it back to its 2nd owner cause that bitch didnt pass smog and it was going to take alot of money to fix it... but yea, it was hella funny when i poped my hood... people hella laughed...


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

Kelso said:


> whats that have to do with intakes? and no it doesnt work


On your msg kelso... who are you reffering too?? ( did i spell that right haha )


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i was talkin about newbie.... driftin style or whatever

yea you spelled it right dont worry....but ive had people say kesley when talkin about my real name of kelsey...makes no sense to me lol


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

Kelso said:


> i was talkin about newbie.... driftin style or whatever
> 
> yea you spelled it right dont worry....but ive had people say kesley when talkin about my real name of kelsey...makes no sense to me lol


hahah....so i still want to know how big should i make the hole under the air box??? HELP??? cause i cant get intake right now and they were saying rig it but i want to know how for sure untill i do it... HELPPPPP???


----------

